# Menopause and Testosterone



## tee (Sep 1, 2005)

Menopause and Testosterone 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Menopause and Testosterone


From Tracee Cornforth,
Your Guide to Women's Health.
FREE Newsletter. Sign Up Now! 
When we think of testosterone we usually think of this androgen as a male hormone. There's even some discussion that men experience a time similar to menopause called andropause. However, testosterone is also one of six hormones produced by the female reproductive organs. 
A special menopause supplement in the March 1999 issue of the "American Journal of Obstetrics and Gynecology" recommends the addition of androgen (testosterone) to estrogen for all women undergoing surgical menopause. The use of androgen therapy may also be beneficial to women who experience loss of libido and other symptoms of testosterone deficiency during natural menopause. 

Androgens are produced naturally by the ovaries and the adrenal glands. Testosterone is an important factor in women's health before and after menopause. 

Sponsored Links
Testosterone Men/Women
Testosterone Cream for men & women Same-Day-Shipping CalComp Nutrition
www.calcompnutrition.com

Testosterone Supplements
Over the counter Testosterone supplements. 1-Test 250, Testrogel
Discount-Body-Building-Supplements.

Orexis Testosterone Level
First Natural Male Enhancement Pill for Immediate Prescription Strength
www.orexis.com
Testosterone provides several benefits to women: 
improves relief of vasomotor symptoms of menopause 


increases energy levels


enhances of feelings of well-being


decreases breast tenderness


improves sexual desire


increases sexual sensitivity


increases the frequency of coitus


enhances orgasm 
Androgen therapy has been around since 1936, however the myths often associated with testosterone therapy in women have placed fear in many women and resulted in few women considering this therapy. Rare, but possible side effects of testosterone therapy include hoarseness or other voice changes, development of facial hair, acne, and over-sexuality. These side effects rarely occur at the low doses most often prescribed by physicians today; when side effects do occur relief is usually achieved by reducing the dose of testosterone. 

Osteoporosis affects more than 28 million women in the United States; approximately 75% of patients are post menopausal. According to the Journal's supplemental articles "data from bone marker studies indicate that estrogen-androgen combination therapy stimulates bone formation as well as preventing bone resorption..." Further study is needed but testosterone looks promising for the treatment of osteoporotic fractures in post menopause. 

Do you have Symptoms of Testosterone Deficiency?
diminished sexual pleasure


decreased sensitivity of breast and genital tissues


decreased orgasmic response


decreased libido


low energy


depression 
If you are experiencing any of these symptoms, talk with your gynecologist. Several forms of testosterone replacement are available including oral estrogen-androgen combinations such as Estratest, injectable and implantable forms, and compounded testosterone creams


----------



## Cryptasm (Mar 8, 2006)

My wife is 42 and in perimenopause, they gave her progesterone, but i'm thinking of maybe ggettin her to take 10 or 20 mgs Anavar a day to help with mood and tighten her up a bit...any input would be apreciated


----------



## jabo1jabo1 (Mar 8, 2006)

pm mckenzie on that, she's full knowledge. 

all that and brains too!!!!


----------



## mick-g (Mar 15, 2006)

I would add the test cream first.  Taking anavar for a premenopausal women may hasten premenpausal women.  There is a link here for the test cream for women.  You can also have it prescribed by her OBGYN. Sometimes it can take 2-3 months for the progesterone to show results.


----------



## BuffChick510 (Apr 16, 2006)

*building bone density??*

I have been reading about the subject of Menopause and Testosterone therapy with much interest.  I was diagnosed with osteoperious (spelling??) several years ago in my spine as well as a degenerative spine condition.  I no longer have health insurance so going to the doctor for another MRI and more testing is out of the question.  So self medicating is the way to go for me.  Any recommendations on what I can take in low doses that can slow this process of degeneration. 

Thanks much!


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Apr 17, 2006)

uhh, yeah, calcium and vitamin D.


----------



## BuffChick510 (Apr 17, 2006)

*calcium*

And that's another subject that ticks me off .... I've been a big advocate of calcium and Vitamin D alllllll my life, yet I was still diagnosed several years ago with osteoporious .... grrrrrrr.  I exclaimed in abject horror "but how can that be???? "  And the physician simply said that I was obviously genetically predisposed for it.  Well gee whiz.  (and I'm still a big calcium and Vitamin D advocate figuring that maybe my bones would be worse without it).


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Apr 17, 2006)

How old are you if you don't mind me asking?  Self medication for osteoporosis, hmm, well, you really should try to get on some Alendonate(Fosamax) if possible.


----------



## BuffChick510 (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm 43 years old.  

Back when I was 35, I was diagnosed with a dengerative spine and transistional lumbar vertebrae ... was told that I would be in a wheelchair by the time I hit 40 unless I had surgery. Well screw that... wasn't ready to have someone cut into my spine so I took a chance and at age 38 I got into weight training, lost a ton of weight and attribute my still walking to the heavy lifting I do to strengthen my muscles and bones.  

At around age 40 on top of the rest of my spinal junk going on, I was diagnosed with osterporious ( spelling augh!) and the one protruding disc I had was now up to 5 bulging/protruding discs and on top of that was labeled perimenopausal .... but at that time I could no longer afford health insurance so that was the end of that.  So here I am now having more and more pain in my back, more and more numbness in my leg and now I'm getting scared. Which is why this whole subject of a woman taking low doses of testosterone has peaked my interest.


----------



## sherrylouz (Nov 19, 2009)

*hot flashes*

The best way to beat a hot flash is naturally. Hot flashes have a lot to do with the low levels of estrogen in your body, but other factors can cause your temperature control to go out of whack. Studies show that medication is not always helpful. Instead of estrogen therapy, look at less drastic measures first, partly because estrogen therapy is not known to be safe for women with a history of breast cancer—but also because you should always begin with the least aggressive approach to treating your menopausal symptoms.


----------

